# Hab ein Zaskar gerettet



## Davidbelize (16. Januar 2006)

dieses schöne teil ist aus einem keller (eines freundes) gerettet worden (und zwar von mir). ich konnte es erst nicht glauben von was für einem rahmen er mir erzählte.
baujahr ist 0791
meine ideen in bezug zu diesem rahmen lauten:
federgabel  pace
lrs             nuke proof mavik m 217
kurbel        xt fc-m730
hbremse     u-brake xt slr
vbremse     ?
umwerfer   xt orig
schaltwerk xt orig


bin auch noch für vorschläge offen


----------



## zaskar76 (16. Januar 2006)

naja, wenn du das rad wirklich auch ab und an fahren willst überlege dir das noch mal mit der gabel, die ganz alten pace sind auch nicht sooo der bringer(aber für die optik is pace schon immer mit das goilste gewesen )... 
finde die orginale gt-gabeln aber auch nicht so prall - guck dir vor der entscheidung aber auf jeden fall mal nen paar starre retroforken mit verschraubter gabelkrone an wie tange switchblade, syncros,brodie und halt auch pace usw. und viel spass bei`m aufbau..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (17. Januar 2006)

Schöne Ding  

Ich würde es starr aufbauen, allerdings wäre mir eine Switchblade zu "fipsig", die ist für den fetten Rahmen etwas filigran. Eine Kona Project 2 sieht ganz gut aus, eine C´dale (   ) P-Bone wäre auch schon fett. Beides gerade Forken, da stehe ich eh drauf. Wäre die Pace ja auch.
Wenn du Standard (also nicht ahead) fahren willst, hätte ich evtl. eine Kona mit der richtigen Einbauhöhe für dich.

VR-Bremse auf jeden Fall Canti, das muss so und du brauchst dann nicht 2 verschiedene Hebel für hinten und vorne (wie bei U-Brake und V-Brake). Eine alte XT oder XTR bremst mit den passenden Belägen wie Sau! Wenn du eine brauchst, sag einfach Bescheid. Als Bremshebel wären alte silber-schwarze Avid Ultimate sehr geil. Hätte ich auch - gebe ich aber nicht her  
Sollte es aber im Classic-Forum geben.

Good luck!!! Ich freue mich jetzt schon auf (GRÖßERE) Fotos!


----------



## gremlino (17. Januar 2006)

> bin auch noch für vorschläge offen



den Rahmen mir zum retten schenken     


Aber hier noch ein Vorschlag, wie wärs denn mit ner Mag21 als Gabel???? Ne 96er Judy XC könnte auch noch gehen........von der Einbauhöhe her meine ich.....


----------



## Edith L. (17. Januar 2006)

Da reduziert sich eigentlich selbstredend das Ermessen auf ne Mag21!


----------



## Davidbelize (17. Januar 2006)

hier nochmal die bilder ein bisschen gr;sser


----------



## GT-Oldschool (17. Januar 2006)

Super,

die Amis würden jetzt sagen:
"...another one saved..."


----------



## tomasius (17. Januar 2006)

Herzlichen Glückwünsch  

was so alles in alten gewölben schlummert !
der rahmen sieht echt schön aus.

Ich schlage folgende Vorgehensweisen vor 

entweder: 

polieren (mit autosol) ... kratzer rausschleifen ... polieren ... kratzer rausschleifen ... polieren ... fluchen ... weiter polieren ... bierchen aufmachen ... polieren mit (never dull) ... fluchen ... weiter polieren ... sekt aufmachen ... zurücklehnen ... mit dem spiegelbild anstoßen ( ...und eventuell decals anbringen ; gibt's wohl hier irgendwo im forum  ) 

oder: 

einfach teile ran und losfahren

eine alternative vorgehensweise wäre: mir vermachen und mir das fluchen überlassen  

ich hab' mich übrigens damals für vorgehensweise 1 entschieden  











gruß, tom


----------



## kingmoe (17. Januar 2006)

So eine Gabel wie von Tomasius meine ich in meinem Posting oben!!!
@Tom: Was ist das für eine?! Colabüchse?! Schön.


----------



## tomasius (17. Januar 2006)

@kingmoe: hi

es ist eine cannondale p-bone.  






wenn die gabel nicht unbedingt gerade sein soll, dann sieht auch eine cannondale pepperoni ganz gut aus (am cannondale in meiner galerie)


----------



## kingmoe (17. Januar 2006)

tomasius schrieb:
			
		

> @kingmoe: hi
> 
> es ist eine cannondale p-bone.
> 
> ...



Hey, den Ikea-Container habe ich auch, da trommelt unser Baby immer so gerne gegen (s.u., OT, sorry) und erfeut sich an dem Höllenlärm  

Wenn es eine Gabel mit Vorbiegung sein darf, geht natürlich auch z.B. eine Kinesis aus Alu - Hauptsache etwas dickere Rohre, damit die Proportionen passen. Allerdings war die Originale GT-Gabel ja auch eine stählerne schwarze... Ein Dilemma  

Bei mir sieht das mit der Kinesis so aus:





Auch von vorne schön fett:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar76 (17. Januar 2006)

kommt daruf an mit der tange, obwohl der 96er rahmen noch ne ganze ecke fetter ist finde ich sie an dem flitzer von kuhnibert immernoch richtig klasse.
bin mal so frei foto`s von seinem damaligen aufbau hier zu verlinken, der bock hat mich damals schon immer total fasziniert als er als wohl erster cityzaskar im "zeigt her......." auf seite 4 aufgetaucht ist(auch wenn ich ihn heute anders aufbauen würde als kunibert)


----------



## kingmoe (17. Januar 2006)

Ist eben alles Geschmackssache, ich finde die Gabel auf dem 2. Bild echt übell :kotz: . Die verjüngt sich nach unten einfach zu stark. Ist aber Ansichtssache!!!


----------



## tomasius (17. Januar 2006)

also ich hab' aus der ikea ps serie dies hier:






hab' übrigens noch eine graue pepperoni in 1 1/8 ahead in gefunden. ist neu gepulvert (schwarzgrau RAL ?). schaftlänge beträgt 260 mm !
gruß, tom


----------



## zaskar76 (17. Januar 2006)

kingmoe schrieb:
			
		

> Ist eben alles Geschmackssache, ich finde die Gabel auf dem 2. Bild echt übell :kotz: .



naja, mit dicken reifen würd das bestimmt auch für mein auge beschissen aussehen.... war halt der erste den ich gesehen habe -  und dadurch hat sich das bild echt eingebrannt bei mir mit diesen filgranen reifen un der gabel, kein ahnung wie ich es heute auf den ersten blick finden würde


----------



## Kint (17. Januar 2006)

gratulation - mir zu klein deswegen fang ich mal nicht an zu betteln... das solltest du mir so hoch anrechnen das du mir den rahmen aus reiner dankbarkeit schenkst... 

mich würde mal interessieren gabs eigentlich jemasl probleme mit den genieteten zuganschlägen?? ich mein sind halt immer noch löcher im Rohr ne..?

Yeti hat das ja auch gemacht, hot chili und andere...mal was gehört ?

@ kingmoe - war das kind nicht grade erst geboren ??? hab da doch noch sowas im kopf ??
Wenns so weiter wächst kannst ja bald mal anfangen das Ibs vom gruenbär genauer zu betrachten...

Ps ich mag den SS Cruiser mit dem Downhilllenker... damit kann ich pers. mehr anfangen als die cityzaskars...


----------



## versus (17. Januar 2006)

nicht zu fassen - im keller ??? 
ich baggere ja schon andauernd einen kumpel an, der mit einem vermutlich 92er zaskar mit rostiger kette und quietschenden bremsen in der stadt rumgurkt. der schuft will es aber nicht hergeben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar76 (17. Januar 2006)

versus schrieb:
			
		

> nicht zu fassen - im keller ???



den einen silbernen rahmen von meiner freundin hat der bekannte eines bekannten  wirklich aus nem auseinanderfallenden holzgeräteschuppen unter alten benzinkanistern,apfelkisten und gartenwerkzeugen rausgezogen als ich zum abholen da war... im tausch war er dann glücklich das ich ihm nen aktuelleres 35 xt-schaltwerk dafür geholt habe  
aber davon ab, ich glaube der grossteil hier bewahrt seine räder im keller auf , auch wenn nicht auf ganz so grausame weise wie ich im moment


----------



## Kint (17. Januar 2006)

hab mir grade mal deinen keller angeschaut... nicht schlecht... aber seh ich da im hIntergrund nicht zweimal 



			
				zaskar76 schrieb:
			
		

> hier mal das sehr seltene gelbe von 96 was auch sehr selten ist( und ich auch gerne zu seinen farbigen brüdern bei mir stellen würde  )...



  

edit : ach nee seh grade das du da nen spiegel stehn hascht... Trickser du !  dann ist es ja nur einmal



			
				zaskar76 schrieb:
			
		

> hier mal das sehr seltene gelbe von 96 was auch sehr selten ist( und ich auch gerne zu seinen farbigen brüdern bei mir stellen würde  )...


----------



## zaskar76 (17. Januar 2006)

was du dir so alles merkst, das muss verdammt lange her das ich das geschrieben habe, da ich den gelben mittlerweile auch schon ne ganze weile hab... wer suchet der findet

aber es ist echt zum kotzen das zeug währed der sanierung ständig hin und her zu räumen...
immer dieses threadnapping


----------



## Hennessie (18. Januar 2006)

ich will auch ein zaskarretter werden  
wenn ich es mal finden sollte, werd ichs auseinanderreissen, putzen und polieren
ganz liebevoll wieder auferstehen lassen und smooth fahn  

@ Davidbelize

ick hoffe, dein kumpl hat nochn paar keller in petto
dann  sollten wir uns mal treffen

@ all

gibts eigentlich n zaskar in ball burnished mit disc aufnahme???
wenn ja welches BJ?


----------



## kingmoe (18. Januar 2006)

Kint schrieb:
			
		

> mich würde mal interessieren gabs eigentlich jemasl probleme mit den genieteten zuganschlägen?? ich mein sind halt immer noch löcher im Rohr ne..?



Das ist in der Regel unkritisch gewesen. Viele Anbieter haben das ja so gemacht. Aber ich habe noch nie einen Rahmen gesehen, der an/wegen einer Niete gerissen ist. Es gibt sicher welche, daber das müssen dann wohl echt Einzelfälle gewesen sein.



			
				Kint schrieb:
			
		

> @ kingmoe - war das kind nicht grade erst geboren ??? hab da doch noch sowas im kopf ?? Wenns so weiter wächst kannst ja bald mal anfangen das Ibs vom gruenbär genauer zu betrachten...



Nee, der wird jetz bald 1 Jahr alt, wegen seiner Behinderung (Down Syndrom) geht aber alles vieeeeel langsamer. Also habe ich noch Zeit  

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=1723325&postcount=166

@Hennessie: Ball burnished bis 1998 - Disc ab 2000


----------



## zaskar76 (18. Januar 2006)

hab mittlerweile 3 stück gesehen an denen mal die nieten selbst gerissen sind - und von einem weiss ich das es dann ganz schnell mit ner neuen niete behoben werden kann...


----------



## oldman (18. Januar 2006)

Hennessie schrieb:
			
		

> @ all
> 
> gibts eigentlich n zaskar in ball burnished mit disc aufnahme???
> wenn ja welches BJ?



moin,

soweit ich weiss hat's keine ballburnished Zaskars mit Disc Aufnahme. Man kann allerdings zu Adaptern greifen, gibt's z.B. von Point.





Das ist aber Teufelszeug (zumindest wenn's es um richtig alte Rahmen geht)... 
Will sagen, schade um den Rahmen.
gruss
oldman


----------



## Hennessie (18. Januar 2006)

also der adapter von point:kotz:gehört verboten, wie solln das aussehen??  

damit darf man n zassi garnicht verunstalten..

schade schade schade, dass es n zaskar nicht in bb + disc gibt


----------



## Kint (18. Januar 2006)

nappe mal weiter.... 
@ moe 
hatte nur noch das bild vom GT history fred im Kopf :
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=1787279&postcount=4
was ist eigentlich aus der History geworden...? Updates..:?Brauchts ihr hilfe.. 

@ oldman & Hennessie
Klar ist point etc teufelszeug aber es wär ja nicht das erste mal dass (nicht nur hier) einer sein 91er zaskar oder irgendwas filletbrazed-es mit vollem stolz und selbstgeschnitzer, angeklebter, geschweisster, gelöteter, geschraubter Aufnahme präsentiert -  - dann ist was "wiederentfernbares" wie point (und es gibt ja auch andere) mir um längen lieber...  

@moe und zassi:
dachte auch weniger an die nieten, die sind ja einfach ersetzt, ging mir mehr um eventuelle schwächungen des Rohres durch die Bohrungen. bei nem 92er sitzen die ja zb auf dem unterrohr wo rahmen ja eh gern "wegnicken".. hatte das mal bei meinem ersten "mountainbike" nem kettler alu rad...   wurde dann gegen den Rahmen mit Gusset ausgetauscht... 
aber wenns da keine/kaum Probleme gibt...frühe GT's eben..


----------



## gremlino (18. Januar 2006)

> schade schade schade, dass es n zaskar nicht in bb + disc gibt



selbst ist der Mann.....bb ist nur ein Oberflächenveredelungsverfahren, was über 1000 Firmen in D auch können.............


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (25. Januar 2006)

erste teile fürs zaskar sind:
rpm cnc cantiebremshebel von 1991, 100 gr das paar  

federgabel  rs fsx


----------



## gremlino (25. Januar 2006)

> federgabel rs fsx



Hast mal ein grösseres Bild? Welches Bj. ist die Gabel?


----------



## Davidbelize (25. Januar 2006)

hoffe dies bild ist grösser

das baujahr der gabel ist leider eine info ,die ich bis jetzt noch nicht heraushefunden habe  (das teil ist leider noch nicht bei mir eingetroffen).

die bilder stammen von der e-auktion.


----------



## zaskar76 (25. Januar 2006)

carbon matt=1995
carbon glänzend=1996
bauhöhe=noch okay denke ich
erkenne ich auf dem foto nich so genau ob das wie lackiert glänzt oder ganz matt ist... desweiteren gehört da nen ordentliches innenleben rein


----------



## Davidbelize (25. Januar 2006)

Davidbelize schrieb:
			
		

> hoffe dies bild ist grösser
> 
> das baujahr der gabel ist leider eine info ,die ich bis jetzt noch nicht heraushefunden habe  (das teil ist leider noch nicht bei mir eingetroffen).
> 
> die bilder stammen von der e-auktion.




also bj 1996   THX


----------



## zaskar76 (25. Januar 2006)

haste denn ne ahnung wo du sowas herkriegst, oderwillste an die rpm`s etwa ne v-brake dranhängen???


----------



## Davidbelize (25. Januar 2006)

zaskar76 schrieb:
			
		

> haste denn ne ahnung wo du sowas herkriegst, oderwillste an die rpm`s etwa ne v-brake dranhängen???


in planung ist hinten ne xt slr u-brake und vorne ne schöne cantilever.
welche darüber bin ich mir noch nicht im klaren.


----------



## oldman (25. Januar 2006)

Davidbelize schrieb:
			
		

> hoffe dies bild ist grösser
> 
> das baujahr der gabel ist leider eine info ,die ich bis jetzt noch nicht heraushefunden habe  (das teil ist leider noch nicht bei mir eingetroffen).
> 
> die bilder stammen von der e-auktion.



könnte wetten, dass es zu der Gabel ein schönes Total Air Kit von Eglund gibt... gaaanz schicke Sache. Die Gabel gibst du nie mehr her. Funzt dann beinahe wie eine White Brothers.
Problem: in D schwer zu kriegen.... Evtl. bei Shocktherapy.
oldman


----------



## zaskar76 (25. Januar 2006)

oldman schrieb:
			
		

> könnte wetten, dass es zu der Gabel ein schönes Total Air Kit von Eglund gibt... gaaanz schicke Sache. Die Gabel gibst du nie mehr her. Funzt dann beinahe wie eine White Brothers.
> Problem: in D schwer zu kriegen.... Evtl. bei Shocktherapy.
> oldman


?????????????????? das zeug is SO schön, das es nach der ersten ausfahrt achtkantig rausgeflogen ist - und dann noch diese plasteknöppe obendrauf:kotz:  für ne judy gibt`s nur eins - und das sind stahlfedern mit ordentlichen nachrüstkartuschen von whitebrothers,risse,etc. das judyDH-innenleben war noch ne alternative, aber dadurch wird die bauhöhe noch höher.... totalair mag für andere gabeln gut sein und funktionieren, ich finde in ner judy hat es nix zu suchen und da funktioniert selbst ne mag21 um welten besser(nicht das die mag schlecht währe) - dann bau dir die fsx-tauchrohre lieber unter ne sid wenn`s denn luft sein soll.... 
@ david - ich meinte das mit der bremse weil deine nachrüstbremsbrücke von styff keinen cantiegegenhalter hat, musste dir also was überlegen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar76 (25. Januar 2006)

ach so, meine meinung und erfahrung bezieht sich auf das 63mm totalair-kit... der optische unterschied auf dem foto der webseite kommt daher das dort das neuere abgebildtet ist für judy`s ab 97 mit 8mm schaft, vorher war der ja nur 6mm....
http://www.shock-therapy.com/total.php


----------



## Davidbelize (25. Januar 2006)

zaskar76 schrieb:
			
		

> ?????????????????? das zeug is SO schön, das es nach der ersten ausfahrt achtkantig rausgeflogen ist - und dann noch diese plasteknöppe obendrauf:kotz:  für ne judy gibt`s nur eins - und das sind stahlfedern mit ordentlichen nachrüstkartuschen von whitebrothers,risse,etc. das judyDH-innenleben war noch ne alternative, aber dadurch wird die bauhöhe noch höher.... totalair mag für andere gabeln gut sein und funktionieren, ich finde in ner judy hat es nix zu suchen und da funktioniert selbst ne mag21 um welten besser(nicht das die mag schlecht währe) - dann bau dir die fsx-tauchrohre lieber unter ne sid wenn`s denn luft sein soll....
> @ david - ich meinte das mit der bremse weil deine nachrüstbremsbrücke von styff keinen cantiegegenhalter hat, musste dir also was überlegen...


hab noch ne rote bremsbrücke von ac hier, die wirds wohl werden


----------



## gremlino (25. Januar 2006)

Öhhmmm, darf ich mal nach dem Preis der Gabel fragen??? Zur Not auch per PM, wenns die Frau nicht mitkriegen soll    

Aber das ist endlich mal wieder was aus meiner "aktiven" Zeit    Schön Retro. Ist also doch die Carbonvariante......wenn ich das noch recht im Kopf habe, war das doch ne Sonderserie für Specialized, oder? Aber egal, mit dem DH Kit kommt die auf 77mm Federweg. Wenn du die Bauhöhe brauchst (als Vergleich), sag Bescheid, ich fahr ja ne 96er DH und kann schnell messen   Ansonsten gilt: Nix Air Kit, da gehört wirklich Stahlfeder rein und wenn nötig (oder geplatzt) ne andere Catridge. Hab bei mir noch die Seriendinger drin, allerdings die Version mit getrennter Zug-Druckstufe in verstärkter Variante.


----------



## zaskar76 (25. Januar 2006)

preis, ist je nach zustand etwa von 150â¬ bis 300â¬ bei`m grossen E, auch wenn david 130 bezaht hat weil sie "falsch" beschrieben war...


----------



## Davidbelize (25. Januar 2006)

besonders schön find ich den aluschaft.
wenn die gabel echt wie auf dem foto aussieht und funktioniert, dann bin ich sehr zufrieden.
der preis ist


----------



## zaskar76 (25. Januar 2006)

sieht so gut aus  das schöne is das man daran echt tunen und umbauen kann wie man will, bei meiner fsx sind nur noch die goldenen standrohre selbst von rockshox, alles andere ist von fremdherstellern(ac-krone/schaft,shockbone-bremsbrücke, whitebothersdämpferkartuschen,titanfedern,x-it vollalu federvorspannknöpfe, fsx tauchrohre u.s.w)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gremlino (26. Januar 2006)

okay, dafür, das die so selten ist.......meine der Preis war damals 1500 oder 1600 Märker.........

aber in Relation zu den normalen Judy......hab die Tage noch ne zweite DH für 30 Euro gekauft. Und die kostete damals ja auch knapp 1200Märker......

By the way, hab ja meine alten Bike Workshops *(ist der 2006er schon draussen?)* hier liegen, also weder im 95er noch 96er Bike Workshop steht die Gabel drin, also wirklich EXKLUSIV!   

Was hast du denn an restlichen Parts geplant? Würde sowas aller Syncros, Ringle und Co vorschlagen.....


----------



## Davidbelize (26. Januar 2006)

gremlino schrieb:
			
		

> okay, dafür, das die so selten ist.......meine der Preis war damals 1500 oder 1600 Märker.........
> 
> aber in Relation zu den normalen Judy......hab die Tage noch ne zweite DH für 30 Euro gekauft. Und die kostete damals ja auch knapp 1200Märker......
> 
> ...



na was hälst du zum bsp. von dem phil oder nuke lrs die gerade beim gr. e zu haben sind?


----------



## gremlino (26. Januar 2006)

> na was hälst du zum bsp. von dem phil oder nuke lrs die gerade beim gr. e zu haben sind?


hast du mal den Link?   



> ist der 2006er schon draussen?


Habe ich mir gerade selber schon auf der DK-HP beantwortet    ist draussen für 8,60Euro (95 noch 14,80DM  ) Egal, morgen mal zur Tanke fahren und das Dingen holen...


----------



## Davidbelize (26. Januar 2006)

gremlino schrieb:
			
		

> hast du mal den Link?
> 
> 
> Habe ich mir gerade selber schon auf der DK-HP beantwortet    ist draussen für 8,60Euro (95 noch 14,80DM  ) Egal, morgen mal zur Tanke fahren und das Dingen holen...



http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7212652334&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7212790729&ssPageName=STRK:MEBI:IT


----------



## gremlino (26. Januar 2006)

also die phils würde ich nicht nehmen, weil Schraubkranz. vielleicht etwas zu "alt". Dann doch lieber die Nukes, allerdings ist der Rest eben nicht so der Burner. Und nur für die Naben mitbieten.....naja......

also Kult fürs Zaskar sind eindeutig für mich die Ringle Superbubba und Supereight. Schön wäre es, wenns eben die Mavic 117 (SUP oder Ceramic)/Mavic 121 (SUP oder Ceramic) noch neu geben würde, weil das waren DIE Felgen zu der Zeit..........

Ansonsten Thema Naben: 
Clark-Kent "Pineapple", wobei ich mir das nicht zutrauen würde, die einzuspeichen   Weil 16 Speichen "normal" aussen und 16 Speichen über die Mitte gespeicht.

Tune Mig-Mag Kombination

oder die Speedys von SpeedTec (da hab ich noch zwei Hinterradnabenkörper als Kerzenständer hier stehen    )

Kosten natürlich alle eine schweinekohle.........Parallax XT/XTR von 95-96 gehen natürlich als günstige Alternative.....


----------



## Davidbelize (26. Januar 2006)

gremlino schrieb:
			
		

> also die phils würde ich nicht nehmen, weil Schraubkranz. vielleicht etwas zu "alt". Dann doch lieber die Nukes, allerdings ist der Rest eben nicht so der Burner. Und nur für die Naben mitbieten.....naja......
> 
> also Kult fürs Zaskar sind eindeutig für mich die Ringle Superbubba und Supereight. Schön wäre es, wenns eben die Mavic 117 (SUP oder Ceramic)/Mavic 121 (SUP oder Ceramic) noch neu geben würde, weil das waren DIE Felgen zu der Zeit..........
> 
> ...





parallax hab ich hier noch rumliegen.,aber die teile gefallen mir leider nicht (nicht für mein zassi).


----------



## Kint (26. Januar 2006)

wenn du noch originalaustattung brauchst - hab hier noch ein bravado von 1992 in gutem zustand das ich auch strippen werde...(und zufällig auch in 16 " - einen stahlhobel brauchst bestimmt noch oder ... )


----------



## gremlino (26. Januar 2006)

> parallax hab ich hier noch rumliegen.,aber die teile gefallen mir leider nicht (nicht für mein zassi).


Wie gesagt, hab dir ja noch ein paar andere Alternativen genannt....weiß ja nicht was du ausgeben willst....


----------



## zaskar76 (26. Januar 2006)

bei der bisherigen konstellation kann er wohl eh alles dranbauen weil auf`s rahmenalter ja eh nicht geachtet wird  im moment laufen öfter alte white industries sehr günstig aus über`m grossen teich und so aus, aber xtr is schon was sehr feines, falls du die noch in paralax liegen hast...


----------



## Kint (26. Januar 2006)

dx cantis... ?
den rahmen - mit originalem flipflop und gabel in wagenfarbe.. ?
ja und dann kommt die schaltung ins spiel...;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (27. Januar 2006)

zaskar76 schrieb:
			
		

> bei der bisherigen konstellation kann er wohl eh alles dranbauen weil auf`s rahmenalter ja eh nicht geachtet wird  im moment laufen öfter alte white industries sehr günstig aus über`m grossen teich und so aus, aber xtr is schon was sehr feines, falls du die noch in paralax liegen hast...





ich wollte das zaskar nicht restaurieren,sondern mir ein bike zusammenbauen in dem teile verbaut sind die mir einfach gefallen ( es wird aber alles ware sein die bis ungefähr 1996 gebaut worden ist).

hab das hier heut noch entdeckt:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Ringle-Front-...214024326QQcategoryZ58089QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




   white industries sind einfach geil,die hab ich hier dran:


----------



## zaskar76 (27. Januar 2006)

wenn du hiervon den kompletten satz hast kannste bei JEDEM pornofilm mitspielen 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7213513307&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1


----------



## Davidbelize (28. Januar 2006)

kingmoe schrieb:
			
		

> Schöne Ding
> 
> Ich würde es starr aufbauen, allerdings wäre mir eine Switchblade zu "fipsig", die ist für den fetten Rahmen etwas filigran. Eine Kona Project 2 sieht ganz gut aus, eine C´dale (   ) P-Bone wäre auch schon fett. Beides gerade Forken, da stehe ich eh drauf. Wäre die Pace ja auch.
> Wenn du Standard (also nicht ahead) fahren willst, hätte ich evtl. eine Kona mit der richtigen Einbauhöhe für dich.
> ...




na dann mach mir mal nen preis für ne xt-cantileverbremse (in schwarz).


----------



## gremlino (29. Januar 2006)

> hab das hier heut noch entdeckt:
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Ringle-Front-a...cmd ZViewItem


jjjjaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, das sind sie       



> wenn du hiervon den kompletten satz hast kannste bei JEDEM pornofilm mitspielen
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...MEWA:IT&rd=1



dann gibt es aber jede Menge Pornostars    Die gab es ja damals so in Serie von White, das ist ja keine Einzelanfertigung....Trotzdem:


----------



## zaskar76 (29. Januar 2006)

da ich sie heute gewartet habe hier noch mal ein bildchen mit fsx-tuningvorschlägen(ac-brücke und ordentliche knöpfe)


----------



## oldman (29. Januar 2006)

zaskar76 schrieb:
			
		

> da ich sie heute gewartet habe hier noch mal ein bildchen mit fsx-tuningvorschlägen(ac-brücke und ordentliche knöpfe)



porno!


----------



## Davidbelize (30. Januar 2006)

Meine    http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Ringle-Front-...214024326QQcategoryZ58089QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## zaskar76 (30. Januar 2006)

naja, dann wurde das mit "bis 96" ja wohl auch wieder nix sind übrigens schon keine echten ringle mehr(schräges logo)...


----------



## gremlino (30. Januar 2006)

> Meine



schön    



> sind übrigens schon keine echten ringle mehr(schräges logo)...



Wieso?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar76 (30. Januar 2006)

weil das schräge logo ist seid dem jeff die bude verkloppt hat, und weil die teile mit dem dem schrägen logo noch genauso viel vom ringlè-kult haben wie ein aktuelles gt was von gary turner und richard long hat....


----------



## Kint (31. Januar 2006)

ps hab noch einen LRS mit schwarzer RINGLE (<- gerade) vr nabe...


----------



## Davidbelize (31. Januar 2006)

Kint schrieb:
			
		

> ps hab noch einen LRS mit schwarzer RINGLE (<- gerade) vr nabe...



und was ist hinten für eine nabe drinn?


----------



## gremlino (31. Januar 2006)

> und was ist hinten für eine nabe drinn?



das interessiert mich auch    



> weil das schräge logo ist seid dem jeff die bude verkloppt hat, und weil die teile mit dem dem schrägen logo noch genauso viel vom ringlè-kult haben wie ein aktuelles gt was von gary turner und richard long hat....


okay    gute Erklärung


----------



## Kint (7. Februar 2006)

zaskar76 schrieb:
			
		

> weil das schräge logo ist seid dem jeff die bude verkloppt hat, und weil die teile mit dem dem schrägen logo noch genauso viel vom ringlè-kult haben wie ein aktuelles gt was von gary turner und richard long hat....



und weil das so ist sah ich die hinterradnabe nicht als erwähnesnwert an.


----------



## Davidbelize (4. April 2006)

so hier mal die aktuelle bestückungsliste für mein zaskar:

rahmen:             zaskar le 91
steuersatz:         rpm rot eloxiert
gabel:                rock shox fsx  
lenker:               nc 17 rot eloxiert
schaltung:          grip shift srt x-ray 900
kurbel:               mcMahoon   schwarz   oder white industries
kurbelblätter:      race face     schw/rot/schw
vorbau:              roox schwarz
bremshebel:        avid sd-2.0 in silber mit roten bremshebeln oder silberne rpm
lrs                     ringle naben in rot eloxiert mit mavic x717 felge
h.bremse:           xt u-brake schwarz  
v.bremse            grafton in schwarz
kabelhänger:       tec rot eloxiert
sattelstütze:        ?
sattelklemme:       ?
mäntel:               ?


so das wars erstmal.
hoffe die neugier ist geweckt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar76 (4. April 2006)

mrc steely danz?


----------



## versus (4. April 2006)

Davidbelize schrieb:
			
		

> hoffe die neugier ist geweckt


aber hallo ! beim stichwort rot eloxiert gehen bei mir alle alarmglöckchen an  
das hört sich schonmal recht vielversprechend, aber bilder wären noch spannender. sattelstütze: use alien ! brauchst doch 26,8 oder ? wenn nicht, dann vielleicht auch ringle moby deuce in rot ?! oder die rote von cn17 passend zum lenker...


			
				Davidbelize schrieb:
			
		

> bremshebel:        avid sd-2.0 in silber mit roten bremshebeln oder silberne rpm


wenn du die silbernen nimmst, was machst du dann mit den avids ???


----------



## Davidbelize (6. April 2006)

zaskar76 schrieb:
			
		

> mrc steely danz?




eben jene welche


----------



## gremlino (7. April 2006)

sattelstütze: syncros oder ringle !?!?


----------



## andy1 (7. April 2006)

Davidbelize schrieb:
			
		

> so hier mal die aktuelle bestückungsliste für mein zaskar:
> 
> rahmen:             zaskar le 91
> steuersatz:         rpm rot eloxiert
> ...


Wenn dir der Rahmen zu groß ist... ich suche noch einen 18/19"er.
Würde ihn tauschen gegen meinen (gleichen) der ne Nummer kleiner ist


----------



## zaskar76 (7. April 2006)

die steely danz solltest du nicht montieren und mir verkaufen...


----------



## Davidbelize (8. April 2006)

zaskar76 schrieb:
			
		

> die steely danz solltest du nicht montieren und mir verkaufen...


na dann könnte das ja was für dich sein oder?http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7232004267&ssPageName=STRK:MEBI:IT:daumen:


----------



## zaskar76 (8. April 2006)

bei 130mm LK? ne, hab den fahrradteilen erst mal abgeschworen...


----------



## Deleted61137 (8. April 2006)

@Davidbelize  : gut gemacht! jetztnur noch widerbeleben!


----------



## GT-Man (17. Mai 2006)

Bei mir ist heute ein ziemlich misshandeltes und zerkratztes 98er Zaskar angekommen. Nachdem die alten Decals (oder das, was davon übrig war) entfernt wurden, kam etwas Politur und ein neues Decal-Set. Nun ist es doch noch ein "LE" geworden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (17. Mai 2006)

GT-Man schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir ist heute ein ziemlich misshandeltes und zerkratztes 98er Zaskar angekommen. Nachdem die alten Decals (oder das, was davon übrig war) entfernt wurden, kam etwas Politur und ein neues Decal-Set. Nun ist es doch noch ein "LE" geworden.



Ist das die <40-Euro-Schleuder vom E?! Das habe ich verpennt  
Schön geworden, mach was draus (da habe ich aber keine Sorge...)


----------



## Davidbelize (17. Mai 2006)

Davidbelize schrieb:
			
		

> so hier mal die aktuelle bestückungsliste für mein zaskar:
> 
> rahmen:             zaskar le 91
> steuersatz:         rpm rot eloxiert
> ...


----------



## Davidbelize (21. Mai 2006)

Davidbelize schrieb:
			
		

> Davidbelize schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jedinightmare (22. Mai 2006)

Rot ist cool.

Lang lebe der Kommunismus.

Die Russen kommen.


----------

